# Engine over revving.



## Twitch134

Last season I let the troy bilt storm 2840 run until it was out of fuel. I did all the maintenance and preparations for storage the the owners manual said to do. Last winter if you can even call it a winter only used snowblower one time due to no snow. The machine is a few years old but probably only has a few hours of use. We finally got a decent snowstorm here yesterday so I put fresh gas and oil in and and went to start it and had to immediately shut the engine off. I started it with the throttle about halfway up and the choke on all the way. As soon as I turned off the choke and put it in the run position the engine revved way up like way past full throttle. I shut it down immediately. I put the choke back on and turned the throttle all the way down to idle speed. Started it back up again as soon as I turned the choke off it accelerated like it had nitro in it. I was ready this time and immediately turned the choke back on. It stayed running with the choke on at safe rpms but the actual throttle adjustment you know turtle to rabbit does absolutely nothing except it will shut the engine off when put in the stop position. But as far as adjusting the the engine rpms with the throttle it does nothing. Could you please give me some ideas to fix it. I cant afford to take it to the shop and cant use it with the choke on all the way to keep it from blowing up. Thank you


----------



## tabora

Sounds like the governor is stuck wide open. Try rotating the throttle plate shaft by hand. If it won't move, spray it with some penetrating oil and try again after a little while.


----------



## tadawson

I've seen this a couple of times. Mostly I see crud buildup where the gov exits the case, and some cleaning and a little lube has it 100%. Could happen on the carb as well, but those are much better covered. The key to understanding this is that when the engine slows down and stops, the gov rests in the full throttle position . . .


----------



## Motor City

tadawson said:


> I've seen this a couple of times. Mostly I see crud buildup where the gov exits the case, and some cleaning and a little lube has it 100%. Could happen on the carb as well, but thkse are much better covered. The key to understanding this is that when the engine slows down and stops, the gov rests in the full throttle position . . .


This is probably your problem. Spot on with the recommendations. The throttle butterfly may be sticking.


----------



## vinnycom

agreed, throttle plate sticking or sticking linkage between throttle plate to governor arm


----------

